# Caela went MIT



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

So about 4 days ago Caela, seemd to disappear but i didnt freak as a few weeks back she took to hiding for 2-3 days at a time only coming out after the lights turned off (Ohh vampire fishy) but today we tore the small lady tanks down and put up a 2 foot all ladies in it sorority. Caela was nowhere to be found.

























Caela will be missed by her almost twin Lexi :|


MIT: Missing In Tank


And yes we looked under the wood cause the tank was stripped and emptied and thoroughly searched. she may have somehow flapped out and found her way into the cats stomach >.<


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Why not take your sorority out, and clean the tank while looking for Caela? 

Rest In Peace <3

_____________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i explained it wrong.
last week my girls were in two tanks 3 in one tank and 2 in the other and scarlet in qt

i bought a 2 foot tank and upgraded them into one tank. both 5 gals were pulled down and are waiting to be cleaned shes gone.
also i lost BOTH catfish. one went missing when the tank was pulled down the other found deceased in the new tank (he may have been squashed by wood my bf was scaping the tank with new wood)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh. :-(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok ive been away but the mystery was solved. Caela had lept out but was found under the stand two weeks after she went missing :/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Aw sorry to hear that Abby :-(. I hate that sinking feeling you get when a familiar face doesn't come out to see you. I wish bettas weren't such jumpers. One of mine is so compulsive he has been out 3 or 4 times now. I've lost a beautiful unimaculata male due to jumping out.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Awwww thats sad, at least now you know.
I'm sorry.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww, that stinks. RIP


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry. At least the mystery was solved.


----------

